# Horizontal lines



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I've had a number of recent shots appear with a series of fine horizontal lines across the center of the pic. They extend all the way across and are mostly in the middle third of the frame. (I'll post an example when I get home this evening.)

What I've done so far: cleaned the lens and sensor, changed memory cards, up-graded memory cards, shot in both RAW and jpg.

Someone suggested it may be my card reader but as I don't have another I can't check this. 

Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can you connect directly via USB to see you shots ? Does it show the same effect when looking at the photos with the camera's built in viewer ??

If you see them "on the camera's display" it looks like problems with the CCD that picks up the imaging or possibly some addressing problem between the CCD and the memory, since the memory has been checked by replacement. 

Shine a light inside the camera, at the pins that connect to your card, to see if there might be some dirt or dust that requires cleaning.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You can check the card out at a local photo store. go to one of the machines that you can use to print from - if there are no lines, then it must be your reader or the cable ... Or maybe you can borrow a friends reader or try the card in a friends machine...Even try a card from a friend's camera and see if you get the same effect.

I must admit that I have never experienced that particular problem so can't think of anything else to suggest.

EDIT: Where are the lines? Or onn the monitor or on a print?

If on a print, then I would suspect the printer head needs cleaning...


----------

